# biting/mouthing question



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

At the puppy party last night the trainer said that no mouthing or biting of any kind was allowed - mainly, I think, because if a dog opened his mouth near anyone's (especially a child) hand on a walk, we could be sued and he'd have to have a muzzle on for ever more on walks. 

Yet I've also heard that we should allow some mouthing but yelp when they bite harder so that they know what is and isn't acceptable. I'm not sure which is preferable, and I may not have understood bite inhibition correctly but I wonder if anyone has an opinion? 


thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have always gone on the theory pups need to mouth us a little to learn that humans are delicate creatures and learn to moderate their bite.

The next stage is they learn to stop mouthing totally but that really is when they are getting a little bit older.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks 2ndhandgal, that does make sense. I guess we have to take what works for us from these training sessions, amongst conflicting advice.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Dog like baby toddlers explore their world with their mouths. It will naturally stop when the grow up a bit and become more knowledgable. They do need to learn to be gentle so yes some mouthing is totally acceptable.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is often said that if you put three dog trainers in a room together the only thing two of them are going to agree on is the fact that the third one is doing it wrong

I sometimes think it is useful to think on these terms. There is no one size fits all so I have always approached classes with an attitude that I will take away what works for us. I can be a master of the smile and nod whilst totally ignoring what someone says if I feel it is reall not going to help me and my dog.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I totally agree mouthing should be aloud to a degree other wise how would they ever learn what was too hard, this is why a puppy shouldn't leave his sibling until a certain age, that's where they first learn what is acceptable . 
Molly was terrible at mouthing and now is so gentle and doesn't bite or mouth at all( only with Sid )! When she mouthed us if it was too hard I would whelp and she backed of just as she did with her siblings and as Sid does with her. 
As for Sid he's just mouthy 
This is them this morning Lou !


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fantastic shot of Molly and Sid.

I am firmly in the "yes to mouthing camp". If you allow it and then very slowly work up to none at all you will have a dog who is very safe. If you never allow it then their first bite might break skin because they have no idea of the strength of their jaws. Bizarre to me that a trainer could be so old school.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh god that looks noisy! But fun for them I'm sure....  (good luck!)

Here's Barney last night, looking like a long sausage dog - just dont mention the (lack of) crate training please! x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

fairlie said:


> Fantastic shot of Molly and Sid.
> 
> I am firmly in the "yes to mouthing camp". If you allow it and then very slowly work up to none at all you will have a dog who is very safe. If you never allow it then their first bite might break skin because they have no idea of the strength of their jaws. Bizarre to me that a trainer could be so old school.


Yes, it is all a bit odd and confusing. Thank goodness for this place where I can get differing opinions and make up my own mind.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ha ha Lou what have you done to him looks as though you've stretched him, doesn't matter how hard you try he will never look like a whippet ! 

I wouldn't even mention the crate mine was packed up by day 4 and as you can see there's a no furniture rule in my house


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I did wonder what I had next to me on the bed last night! Whatever angle I took the photo, he really was that stretched out (till 5.30 this morning  )

I still have my 36" crate but that will be going on gumtree soon...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It takes some humans longer to catch on than others. I'd say you were both quick learners.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

I agree, lovely picture of Molly & Sid. I am having such trouble trying to stop Honey, now nearly 5 months, mouthing and chewing - especially my husband's shoe laces and his hands as I am frightened he will really become antagonistic to Honey! She is so affectionate, just sharp little teeth. LOL


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's a pain isn't it, literally! Someone just told me to bite them back, like their mothers would. Yikes!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Not sure you need to go that far Lou unless you want to be forever picking hairs out of your teeth


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

haha! Well it was a lesbian couple that told me so.... ok, I'll leave it that  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lou thank God I was not sipping my coffee or I would have just spit it all over the screen. Too funny!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

hahah! Glad you found it amusing... I did say somewhere on here that I tend to lower the tone somewhat


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The best way is not to worry too much about anything!!!! You worry and so they worry!
All will be well in the end


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Janey153 said:


> It's a pain isn't it, literally! Someone just told me to bite them back, like their mothers would. Yikes!


I was told the same thing, Lou! She said I should bite his ear just enough so he feels it but not too hard. I didn't tell her she's insane...but that's what I thought! 

Thanks to some good chew toys and treats, Dexter has not been as focused on biting me. He still does sometimes, but not as bad (for now anyway) so I'm relieved.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, Meili, that's just what I was told! I guess it's one way of dealing with the situation but I'm not sure it's one that I'd follow


----------

